# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Das beste Hochzeitsphoto von William & Kate

## TeigerWutz

The most Hilarious picture from the RoyalWedding!      



Muß 'ne ganz schöne Ladung gewesen sein! 
Mächtiger Knall, denn das kleine mädchen hält sich schon die ohren zu!  ::

----------


## schiene

vielleicht wollte die kleine sich nur die Augen zu halten und hat vor Schreck was verwechselt!!??

----------

